#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month - 2014

## Nazgul

The holiday season's upon us,
As happens every December.
And the staff shows a feeling of pride,
As we honour one special member.

This month will mark two years,
Since this member came to stay.
Two years of friendship and happiness,
For all on RPA.

This member has a truly warm heart,
At least from what I've been told.
It's something that helps when you live in Canada,
Where it can get really quite cold.

If you haven't seen her around the site,
You're missing out on some fun.
She's a talented writer and posts a lot,
Though mainly in one on one.

Recently she started blogging,
And I think they're all really great.
The writing I've seen is really top notch,
And the entries they educate.

Seeing all the things she's done,
Makes me feel quite good.
Though I have to admit feeling a little bit sad,
Because I don't know her like I should.

If writing were cooking, right about now,
I'd compare her to Cat Cora.
So raise your glass and send out a cheer,
Our MOTM is Natora.

----------


## V

Congratz Natora!  ::):

----------


## Chat Noir

Go you, you rule!!

----------


## Rha'az

*claps*
Congrats! Whoo!!!!~

----------


## Kris



----------


## Froggy

Congratulations Natora  ::D:

----------


## Sinderella

Congrats!!!!! ^^

----------


## Kiki

Congratulations, Natora!  :C::

----------


## .Karma.

congrats!!

----------


## Natora

Thank you, thank you everyone!! That was a beautiful poem, Nazgul!! It really was quite cold here this weekend and the fun-loving does help a little bit  ::):

----------


## Preach

Congratulations!!!  :=D: !

----------


## Omac

Congrats!

----------


## HoneyHeart

_to one of my very favorite writers! Happy birthday, and many more!
HoneyHeart_

----------


## Gorgeous Nightmare

Congrats, Natora~

----------


## Kris



----------


## Natora

Thank you thank you everyone :-) Definitely feeling the love~

----------


## DCaesar of Wakanda

(Sings) Natora! Heck yeah! congrats on being the honorable member of december! Natora, Heck Yeah! (stops singing)  :*clap*:  :*clap*:   ::):   ::D:   :XD:

----------


## Elizabeth16

Congrats love!

And perfect poem for you.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Serah

Congratulations~!!!!  ::alice::   ::alice:: 

I hope you get wonderful cookies~!!  ::alice::   :(gwomp):

----------


## Damonique

You more than deserve this. More than more than deserve this. The degrees to which you more than deserve this are rapidly approaching infinity in a manner that will surely destroy the universe and/or circle back recursively into negative values in which you...more than don't deserve this? Don't more than deserve this and thus still deserve it? Don't not less than more than deserve this? *KABOOM* *Head Explodes*

----------


## Natora

Thank you all for the congrats!! And Damon, put your head back together and get your butt to writing :P  :love:

----------


## V

Congrats more Natora!  ::D:

----------


## Enigma

"Boss, wot does dis look like ta you?" Mongo asked, holding up a furry lump.
"Italy. Now get busy gluing dat head back tagether!

Hi Natora! Congrats! Brought some friends along to help your friend.

----------


## Potatrobot

Congratulations!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Zibus

Well done, Natora!

----------


## Kiki

:luv:   :luv:   :luv: 

Congrats again!  :hugg:

----------


## Elizabeth16

WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NATORA!

----------

